
Show HN: Monetized Hugo Theme Documentation - balibebas
https://after-dark.habd.as
======
tango24
> After Dark is a privacy-focused hypermedia authoring system designed to
> amplify the world's most influential voices.

The tagline is really buzzwordy ... I have no idea what that means.

~~~
balibebas
What buzz words are you picking up on? Privacy? Not sure how I could reword
that.

